# XP und Vista über WLAN verbinden



## VisionEffects (30. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen PC mit XP-Professionell und einen Laptop mit Vista Home Premium.

Der PC mit XP hat eine WLAN-Verbindung zum Speedport W 500 V von t-com,
auch das Laptop hat eine WLAN-Verbindung zum Speedport.

Nun möchte ich eine WLAN-Verbindung vom Vista-Rechner, um auf Dateien zugreifen, welche sich auf meinen XP-PC befinden und umgekehrt.

Leider habe ich Null Ahnung von Netzwerk!

In meiner Netzwerkumgebung werden folgende Verbindungen angezeigt:

1394-Verbindung - Aktiviert - 1394 Netzwerkadapter
Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung - Aktiviert - GL2422VP
LAN-Verbindung2 - Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt - ASUSTec/Broadcom 440x 10/...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus

Der Grünschnabel VisionEffects


----------



## VisionEffects (30. März 2007)

Kann Mir Denn Niemand Helfen, Wenigstens Vom Ansatz Her?


----------



## cille (30. März 2007)

Theoretisch brauchst du nur, mit deinem Laptop oder dem Rechner ein WLAN Server machen und mit dem Laptop drauf connecten, dann könntest du die datein austauschen.
Theoretisch müste es auch mit dem Router gehen.

Wie viele Arbeitsgruppen siehst du Angezeigt, wenn beie komplett hochgefahren und eingelogt sind?


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Du brauchst auf einem der Rechner einfach eine Netzwerkfreigabe... unter XP einfach Rechtsklick auf den Ordner, den du freigeben möchtest Rechtsklicken dann auf Eigenschaften und Freigabe. Dort kannst du die entsprechenden Einstellungen.

Unter Vista gestaltet sich das ganze ähnlich:
Rechtsklick auf den Ordner -> Eigenschaften -> Freigabe
Die Optionen könnten evtl. etwas abweichen... kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich die Ultimate Systembuilder hab... aber du solltest du zurechtfinden...

Hast du das gemacht kannst du mit dem jeweils anderen PC über die Netzwerkumgebung auf die freigegebenen Ordner zugreifen.


----------



## Nifnaf (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fachleute,

auch ich möchte meine Rechner zum Datenaustausch miteinander verbinden und bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht. 
Folgende Hardware habe ich:
- Einen Router/DSL-Modem Speedport W 701V (IP 192.168.2.1)
- Einen Desktop-PC, der über ein Netzwerkkabel mit dem Router verbunden ist. Betriebssystem WIN XP Home  (IP 192.168.2.32)
- Ein Notebook, dass über WLAN mit dem Router verbunden ist. Betriebssystem VISTA (IP 192.168.2.33)

Ins Internet komme ich mit beiden Rechnern meist ohne Probleme.

Als Netzwerknamen habe ich treffenderweise auf beiden "Netzwerk" angegeben und jeweils einen anders benannten Ordner auf Laufwerk D: freigegeben. 
Wenn ich die Rechner anpinge, bekomme ich meist auch Antwort. Nur sehen sich die Rechner auch bei mehrmaligem Hoch- und runterfahren nicht gegenseitig nicht. Zu Testzwecken habe ich noch die Firewalls ausgeschaltet, aber es brachte leider nichts.

Kann mir jemand Helfen, in den anderen Themen steht so gut wie nichts darüber. Übrigens geht erkennen sich die Rechner auch nicht über ein Netzwerkkabel.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Nifnaf


----------



## Kitty87 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo, auch ich hab ein Problem mit dem Erstellen von einem Netzwerk zwischen einem Windows XP Home PC und einem neuen Vista Laptop. Der PC ist mit einem Speedport Router von T Online verbunden und ich möchte gerne vom Laptop aus über den PC aufs Internet zugreifen, habe schon versucht über googel etwas zu finden aber nie was gefunden, könnte mir hier jemand erklären wie das funktioniert? wäre ganz nett und bitte so einfach wie möglich, bin nämlich nicht so bewandelt in der PC Sprache... Danke schonmal im Vorraus Lg Katja


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

Versuche einmal unter Vista im "Netzwerk- und Freigabeceter" das Netzwerk als Privat zu klassifizieren. Das machst du indem du einen Rechtsklick auf das Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste machst. Anschließend klickst du auf "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter", dann auf "Anpassen" hinter der Netzwerkverbindung nun wie vermutlich schon erkannt auf "Privat" und OK.

Nun sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Nifnaf (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe es soweit hingekommen, dass ich jeweils auf den anderen Rechner zugreifen kann. 
Da ich die freigegebenen Ordner von VISTA unter XP sehe, hatte ich eine Verknüpfung des XP-Rechners in einen freigegebenen Ordner kopiert. 
Diesen habe ich auf dem Vista-Notebook abgelegt und habe den Zugriff wie ich ihn wollte.

Es ist nur äußerst seltsam, dass ich im Netzwerkcenter den XP-Rechner sehe, ihn aber nicht anklicken kann! 
Im Vista-Explorer sehe ich aber nur den Vista-Rechner. Auch beim XP-Rechner sehe ich nur den Vista-Rechner. Den Xp-Rechner bekomme ich nur angezeigt, wenn ich den Computer suche.

Anpingen sowohl mit IP als auch mit Namen geht einwandfrei und auf die jeweils freigegebenen Ordner kann ich auch zugreifen. Nur sehe ich nicht den XP-Rechner.

Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung? Man muss doch beide Rechner im Netzwerk sehen.

Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## soyo (9. Mai 2007)

Auf dem WinXP Rechner mal eben Windows + R drücken und dann folgendes eingeben: 

```
net config server /hidden:no
```

Das sollte das Problem beheben.


----------



## Nifnaf (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Soyo,

hurra   !

Es hat geklappt, super. Bleibt das jetzt dauerhaft gespeichert und kannst Du mir erklären warum, die Rechner nicht von Anfang an zu sehen waren? Bei meinem Cousin hatten wir das Netzwerk (auch XP und Vista) ganz schnell ordnungsgemäß eingerichtet. 

Auf jeden Fall nochmal vielen, vielen Dank, für Deine schnelle Hilfe

Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## lexe31 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Nifnaf,

kannst Du mir freundlicherweise erklären wie Du das geschafft hast?
Ich krieg langsam die Kriese. Habe einen XP- und einen Vista-Rechner. Beide gehen über WLAN-Fritz-Box und WLAN-USB-Sticks (ebenfalls AVM Fritz) ins Internet. Netzwerkadressen habe ich manuell zugewiesen. Netzwerkname ist bei beiden der gleiche. Ping vom Vista auf XP hat auch schon mal funktioniert. Verzeichnisse freigegeben. Irgend etwas muss ich falsch machen. Ich krieg es nicht hin, dass irgendein Rechner beim anderen erscheint, auch nicht mit den hier genannten Eingaben. Ich möchte doch nur meine externe Festplatte auf beiden Rechnern benutzen, ohne sie ständig hin und her stöpseln zu müssen, und den Drucker am XP auch am Vista-Rechner zur Verfügung haben.
Bitte helf mir!

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Nifnaf (23. Juni 2007)

lexe31 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Nifnaf,
> 
> kannst Du mir freundlicherweise erklären wie Du das geschafft hast?
> Ich krieg langsam die Kriese. Habe einen XP- und einen Vista-Rechner. Beide gehen über WLAN-Fritz-Box und WLAN-USB-Sticks (ebenfalls AVM Fritz) ins Internet. Netzwerkadressen habe ich manuell zugewiesen. Netzwerkname ist bei beiden der gleiche. Ping vom Vista auf XP hat auch schon mal funktioniert. Verzeichnisse freigegeben. Irgend etwas muss ich falsch machen. Ich krieg es nicht hin, dass irgendein Rechner beim anderen erscheint, auch nicht mit den hier genannten Eingaben. Ich möchte doch nur meine externe Festplatte auf beiden Rechnern benutzen, ohne sie ständig hin und her stöpseln zu müssen, und den Drucker am XP auch am Vista-Rechner zur Verfügung haben.
> ...




Hallo Micha,

bei mir half der Befehl "net config server /hidden:no".
Ich hatte wohl, als ich noch kein Netzwerk hatte, im Freewareprogramm Anti-Spy die Option "Computer im Netzwerk nicht anzeigen" aktiviert. Mit dem obigen Befehl mache man es wieder rückgängig.

Ansonsten habe ich bei beiden Rechner alle Updates geladen und das Netzwerk genauso aufgebaut, wie hier beschrieben. Welche Verschlüsselungsmethode hast Du denn gewählt? Hast Du bei beiden Rechnern die gleiche? Darüber bin ich auch kurz gestolpert.

Standardmäßig kann Windows XP keine WPA2-Verschlüsselung. Das Update mußt Du Dir erst manuell bei MS runter laden.

Zum Drucker kann ich nur sagen, dass verschiedene Treiber nicht netzwerkfähig sind. Meiner zum Beispiel, ein HP 959, arbeitet nicht mit Vista zusammen. Nur die Windows eigenen Treiber verstehen sich. Den original HP-Treiber verwende ich halt nur am stationären PC, da nur er den doppelseitigen Druck kann.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, fange nochmal von vorne an, es ist ja keine Arbeit und arbeite die Anleitung hier von oben nach unten ab. So habe ich das auch gemacht und bis auf diesen einen Punkt hat dann alles gepaßt. 

Wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast, muss es eigentlich gehen. Ich kann mich aber gut in Deine Lage versetzen, weil ich auch gelitten habe, bis es ging. 

Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Thomas D (30. April 2008)

Hallo!

Auch ich habe große Probleme meinen Vista-Laptop mit einem XP-SP2-PC zu verbinden . Die Verbindung zwischen 2 Vista-Laptops hat einwandfrei geklappt und Vista zeigt nach Abschalten der einfacher Dateifreigabe auf XP auch den PC an (XP tut es umgekehrt nämlich nicht), aber der Zugriff klappt nicht.

Auf XP habe ich einen eigenen Benutzer eingerichtet (mit Passwort). Ich nehme an, dass es daran liegt, dass beim Anmelden meine aktuellen Vista-Account-Daten herangezogen werden. Da kein Popup kommt, in das sich eintragen lässt, mit welchen Username und Passwort ich mich einloggen möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob ich das auch direkt in der URL (also \\10.0.0.38) machen kann.

Weiters ist auch XP ein Ordner freigegeben. Ins Internet komme ich mit beiden Rechnern, die Arbeitsgruppe ist natürlich dieselbe (deshalb erkennt Vista ja auch XP). Unter Vista ist die Netzwerkerkennung angeschaltet und den oben weiter geposteten Bash-Befehl habe ich auch schon eingegeben ohne positives Resultat.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir noch jemand den einen oder anderen Tipp geben könnte, wie ich die Verbindung doch noch zusammenbekomme  ...

MfG, Thomas D.


----------



## Miracle18 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Rechner und der Erstellung einer WLAN Verbindung. Ich habe jetzt einen Fritz! WLAN-Stick, der von meinem Rechner (XP mit SP 2) zwar erkannt wird, aber irgendwie nicht so funktionieren will, wie ich es gerne möchte.

Es ist mir mit Stick nicht möglich, eine Verbindung über das häusliche Netzwerk aufzubauen,  wenn ich es überhaupt finde. Auch bekomme ich keine Angaben über Drahtlos Netzwerke.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, da dieses Thema für mich Neuland ist und ich Null Ahnung davon habe. Hatte vorher ja nur LAN-Verbindung über Kabel.

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe

LG


----------



## Mosafer (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Windows Vista "Freunde",

Ihr seid die letzte Rettung bevor ich mein Laptop aus dem Fenster schmeiße!!

folgende Situation:

2 Laptops Vista und xp sind durch wlan router mit einander verbunden.
ich möchte durch den xp rechner auf den Vista Rechner zugreifen.
Die Datei ist dort auch frei geschaltet 
auf dem xp rechner sehen ich den Vista rechner unter "Gesamtes Netzwerk"
ich kann aber auf diese spezielle Datein nicht zugreifen. "nicht berechtigt"
dabei habe ich den Ordner unter vista bereits freigegeben. der Ordner erscheint auch mit den beiden männchen.

was mache ich falsch

vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Xo-mate (9. Juni 2008)

Mal was allgemeines, was sichergestellt werden sollte, bevor hier gepostet wird:
In den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte (Rechten Mausklick auf Netzwerkumgebung -> Eigenschaften, dort ebenfalls Rechten Mausklick auf die entsprechende (Drahtlose) Verbindung -> Eigenschaften) unter "Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP)" (doppelklick drauf) müssen bei der IP-Adresse die ersten drei Zahlenblöcke überein stimmen. (z.B. 192.168.0.10 und 192.168.0.11) Das Subnet muss gleich sein (255.255.255.0). Das Gateway ist in der Regel die IP des Routers, der DNS-Server kann meist frei gelassen werden.
*Am allereinfachsten ist jedoch einfach "IP-Adresse automatisch auswählen" zu aktivieren.* Dabei sucht sich der PC über DHCP (ein "Adressverwaltungssystem") eine freie IP-Adresse im Netzwerk selbstständig raus. Der DHCP-Server ist dabei in der Regel der Router (darauf achten, dass es beim Router auch aktiviert ist (Standart)!).

So das mal vorab.

Dann benutze ich in der Regel nicht die Netzwerkumgebung um andere PCs zu suchen, da mir das zu umständlich ist. Normalerweise weiß man den Namen oder die IP des anderen PCs. Daher gebe doch einfach "\\PCNAME\" in die Adresszeile vom Arbeitsplatz ein. Dann werden die Freigaben von PCNAME angezeigt. Geht das nicht, hat man auf dem PCNAME freigaben angelegt und denen einen Namen gegeben. Weiß man diesen, so gibt man in der Adresszeile einfach "\\PCNAME\freigabenname" ein. Schon ist man drauf. PCNAME kann man überall auch mit der IP des PCs ersetzen.
Falls nicht: Firewall aus?
Erreichen Sich die PCs überhaupt? (Start -> ausführen, "cmd" eingeben, Enter, dort "ping pcname" oder "ping ip" eingeben. Kommt eine Antwort?)

Wurde nun alles befolgt, was ich beschrieben habe, sollte es ohne Probleme gehen. Falls nicht, liegt ein tieferes Problem vor, wo man sich vielleicht als erstes die Anleitung zur WLAN-Einrichtung durchlesen sollte!


----------



## rudi_ratlos (3. Februar 2009)

traue mich hier fast nicht zu fragen. denn alle die sagen, sie hätten keine ahnung, haben mehr davon als ich.
auch ich würde gerne meine beiden pc´s verbinden. und nichts klappt.
allerdings brauche ich da wohl eher ne step by step anleitung. es hapert ja schon bei der netzwerk auswahl.
notebook vista wlan
desctop pc xp prof sp2 mit netzwerkkabel an d-link dl-524.

was muss ich an welchem pc wählen und einstellen.

vielen lieben dank, wenn auch jemand mir blöd helfen könnte.


----------



## Guido Eisenbeis (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo "Rudi",

... hier werden Sie geholfen ...

Ok, nun mal Scherz beiseite! Wie ich dir "blöd helfen könnte", weiß ich nicht. Aber ich versuche, dir auf meine Art und Weise zu helfen.

Als erstes: Besteht dein Problem, bzw. dein Wunsch nach Hilfe noch, oder hast du es schon lösen können?

Falls das Problem noch ansteht, solltest du deinen derzeitigen Stand posten:

1. Welches Betriebssystem hast du auf den beiden Rechnern?

2. Hast du mit beiden Rechnern per Router (DSL) Zugriff auf das Internet?

3. Hast du (oder jemand anders) die Netztwerkeinstellungen verändert?

Ansonsten: Keine Angst, an Netzwerk-Einrichtung ist nichts Schlimmes dran! Keine Zauberei oder sonst was Magisches! Ist alles in den Griff zu bekommen!

Gruß,
Guido.


Edit:
Habe im Nachhinein gesehen, dass du die Frage 1 (Betriebssystem auf den beiden Rechnern) schon gepostet hast. Bleiben also nur noch die beiden anderen Angaben.


----------

